# Newbie



## smokinmeat (Jun 18, 2007)

hello 
I live in NW missouri, I attended the SMF gathering it was a blast. I am new to the whole smoking thing. The people that where at the gathering taught me alot of helpful thing to use when cooking. I want to send out a thanks to Ultramag for giving me a brinkmann pitmaster deluxe smoker so i can learn to smoke. 

Matthew


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome Matt -

I was wonder who this mystery man was at the gathering ! Lucky man you got to meet the family face to face and see the art of smoing from the pro first hand! WOW!


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 18, 2007)

MATT!!! Welcome and glad to have ya buddy. Don't forget about that ABT secret I told ya... think sneaky next time. Can't wait to see that first smoke. Looking forward to seeing your posts buster. Enjoy the forum and ask questions

Keep Smokin


----------



## short one (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome to SMF,Matthew. Wunnered(new word from gathering) when you would come arround nephew. Any questions just ask, these folks are just as friendly as those at the gathering.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF! You did get off to a very good start. I'll be waiting for your pics and stories.


----------



## ultramag (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, well, well......here I get on here thinking I'll send a few more PM's and there you are. Glad you decided to come out and play. It was a pleasure to have you at the gathering and I look forward to seeing you learn to smoke on your Pitmaster Deluxe. Enjoy the boards and post often brother!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 18, 2007)

Matt,

It was great meeting you at the gathering.. looking forward to seeing you advance and become an active part of this forum and all future gatherings
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Enjoyed the ABT's that you crafted... and since I *KNOW* that you have a nice digital camera.. we'll be looking forward to some pictures of your other smoking adventures.

Take care buddy!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF* Matt!... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Glad to have you aboard!...It's a GREAT place to be!! 

We have lots of Great Folks, Great Food, there's Tons of info,...and...more fun than you can shake a handful of rib bones at!...I think you'll like it here...Of course...I guess you already know about all this from having a great time at the gathering!

Check out Jeff's Free *5 Day eCourse*...It'll get you started off right in the Adventures of Smoking Meat!...And...the price is right to boot!!...

It's a Great little eCourse...Lots of good stuff in there!

We're all looking forward to hearing all about your new 'Adventures'...so don't forget to keep us informed!... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...and...Oh...We like pics too!...

Welcome aboard Matt!...Glad you joined up with us...


Until later...


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome out in the day light Mat! Glad you made it to the gathering.
Have a FEW PM's in your box????????? 
Bet you can't believe you scored that smoker from Ultramag!
Now get it fired up and impress your friends and relatives (esp. uncle Shortone), post us some pics of your eats.
And be ready to cook next year. We WILL expect a bunch of those fine ABT's.


----------



## virgo53 (Jun 18, 2007)

Your first post is yesterday around 10 AM, Alright, enough time has passed for you to have a smoked meat or something "how to" ready for us, More than 12 hours has passed, you are overdue... OR are you really ssslllooowww cooking something???? 

I think you should get be a "special consideration membership" since you are the only one to go to the SMF 1st annual as a non member and come out with a new smoker, good rep for ABT's, membership and great friends..  

Way to go!!! do that all in one shot ?!?!

Welcome, Check out the 5 day course, Great stuff in there.

Mike


----------



## jts70 (Jun 18, 2007)

Congrats on coming out of the shadows!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard Matt! Your reputation precedes you, we've heard about your ABT 's! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you could join us!


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 18, 2007)

Mike he was already a member (since 4-12-07) his problem was he was a confessed lurker member.. no way we could let that go on after he came to the gathering so we pounced on him all weekend and threatened to change his name to bashfulsmoker if he didn't go straight to Roll Call and let us know he's here.

He's a good guy and glad to have him out of the shadows. Now that said...   Where's the Pics Matt???


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 18, 2007)

welcome to smf matt. you must have followed the tbs here. and we LIKE many many pics.


----------



## mdgoos (Jun 18, 2007)

You got a smoker?  Oh....I am going next year


----------



## ron50 (Jun 18, 2007)

Glad to see your posts, hope to see many more, especially accompanied by good Q view.


----------



## msmith (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard Matt glad to have you with us.


----------



## smokyokie (Jun 19, 2007)

My usual sous chef (the Smoky Okette) abandoned her post early onfor a spot in the shade (It was brually muggy). As it turned out, Pigcicles and Smokinmeat ended up filling her spot, and what a job they did.

It turned into somewhat of a grueling challenge spending the whole day running two good sized rigs, stokin them both, checking the temps, etc..

It was 92*/90% humidity, add in another 15*-20* ambient heat from the smokers, and top that off w/ the radiant heat of an unrelenting sun and no breeze....well, you get the picture.

Although I had help whenever I needed it from just about everyone there. Pigcicles and Smokinmeat not only took just about every trip to the smoker that I did, and several that I didn't .

Guys, I couldn't have done it without ya. I rilly couldn't have. Thanx so much for the help.


----------



## triple b (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard Matt!!
You lucky guy,getting to go to the gathering and a new smoker to boot!
I'm jealous!

Three cheers for you!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 19, 2007)

Yep. He scored a smoker from Ultramag, not exactly NEW, but it will smoke some Q.
I got a NEW one also, a GOSM Gasser!
You best be there next year.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Matt! from Canada ... glad you came out of the closet !
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Hope you enjoy your new smoker!


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome into the daylight Matt, now get that toy fired up and show us some pics of what you can do !!


----------

